# The Best Movie You've Seen This Month



## COWBOYX (Jul 10, 2005)

Out of the three movies I've seen this month. I would have to say Resident Evil Appocolips or (RE2) was deffinently the best one yet. It was full of action packed seens and the story line was Pritty good too. The best part of the movie was the battle seen between the girl and nimesis. What was the best movie you've seen this month?


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 10, 2005)

'War of the Worlds'.


----------



## Silent Reality (Jul 10, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## iaido (Jul 10, 2005)

RE2 sucked major ass.

Batman Begins and War of the Worlds are the only two movies I've seen this month.  Batman Begins wins it.


----------



## Jones (Jul 10, 2005)

out of all the movies i saw this month it'd probably have to be that porno i watched last night. dont know the name but i did know it was fun to watch.


----------



## mow (Jul 10, 2005)

I Am David


----------



## sharingan7 (Jul 10, 2005)

Batman Begins that would be the best movie i have seen this month


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Jul 11, 2005)

War of the Worlds!!! ^^


----------



## 2788 (Jul 11, 2005)

batman begins !!!!


----------



## Twizted (Jul 12, 2005)

Casshern...


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jul 12, 2005)

Batman Begins (only movie I've seen for the first time in the last month)


----------



## jkingler (Jul 12, 2005)

Batman Begins was indeed awesome. They could have really messed the whole damn thing up (especially Niles Crane), but they treated every character as well as you could ever hope for in a movie. I am in love with that movie right now


----------



## tweekt (Jul 12, 2005)

i only seen one movie this month and it was on dvd, Troy
was pretty good tho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I watched two movies this month so far, Cursed and Texas Chainsaw Massacre believe it or not.

Out of the two, I liked Cursed more.


----------



## endgame (Jul 12, 2005)

So far, I've only seen two this month. I say Batman Begins.


----------



## Mangekyou_Master (Jul 12, 2005)

Batman begins


----------



## Makubex_GB (Jul 12, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> RE2 sucked major ass.



Right on brother!


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Jul 13, 2005)

Land of the Dead or War of the Worlds


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jul 13, 2005)

Best movie this month?  Either Ronin or Good Morning Vietnam; great flicks, those.


----------



## Slash69 (Jul 13, 2005)

Batman Begins although War of the Worlds is a very close second


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 14, 2005)

Fantastic Four.


----------



## Josh_sg1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Uhhhmmmmmmm. The* BEST* MOVIE iv'e seen is Naruto!


----------



## Deathblade (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't know about it being "Best" since I've seen several movies to be able to name a few. But I like the movie "Howl's Moving Castle." It was a pretty good anime movie and the lead characters were both engaging and the storyline is great as well.


----------



## Putschi (Jul 14, 2005)

Some random porn I forgot the name or Batman begins. 
War of the Worls was so bad. I hate Spielberg for messing everything up.


----------



## rubbereruben (Jul 14, 2005)

Batman Begins and the LotR trilogy, but I've seen that one a few times... XD


----------



## raven_1987 (Jul 14, 2005)

Constantine was so awesome, i got it on DVD the day it came out!!


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 15, 2005)

Batman Begins.. awesome movie!!!!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 15, 2005)

war of the worlds


----------



## Seany (Jul 15, 2005)

not sure there has been a few great ones this month, but ill have to go with war of the worlds, it had me on the edge of my seat, good stuff.


----------



## Wierd Divide (Jul 16, 2005)

Batman Begins and The Descent. It's close tbh because The Descent impressed me by being both extremely terrifying but also fulfilling on the character development side and the quality of filmmaking as well. 
However Batman Begins has to edge it out because of the skillful job Christopher Nolan did reinventing Batman films.


----------



## Balance (Jul 17, 2005)

June - War of the Worlds... Batman Begins does deserve mention for being extremely kickass though.

July - Wedding Crashers... just saw it last night. Funny, funny stuff!


----------



## karishma (Jul 17, 2005)

IT WOULD HAVE TO BE BATMAN BEGINS AND WAR OF THE WORLDS !!!!!!!!!!
ALTHOUGH FANTASTIC FOUR DOES NOT LOOK BAD :


----------



## chibi_kakashi (Jul 21, 2005)

War of the Worlds


----------



## kapsi (Jul 22, 2005)

The taste of tea.


----------



## Sorano (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr and Mrs Smith. I want to watch Charlie and the Chocolate Factory but don't know if it's good. Does anyone recommend it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2005)

well, fantastic four for mr...then again I haven't watched that many movies this month


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr. and Mrs Smith was a cool movie, it had everything eheh.


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2005)

I watched Shaun of the Dead like 3 days ago.


----------



## ReaperCatGirl (Jul 24, 2005)

i saw Charlie and the Chocolate Factory last Saturday!!! : 
it was really really good!!! :  
I LOVE JOHNNY DEEP ANYTHING!!!   
i cant wait to see Corpse Bride!!!


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 25, 2005)

War of the Worlds. So damn good. Seriously.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 25, 2005)

> War of the Worlds. So damn good. Seriously.


yup!

let me put it in this order

1. war of the worlds
2. mr and mrs smith
3. batman begins
4. meet the parents (didn lik it much.. but was ok i guess)


----------



## narutofan__man (Jul 25, 2005)

disneys mulan


----------



## chibi_kakashi (Jul 29, 2005)

err.. fantastic 4. i'm surprised i found it good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, since this still July, I'd have to say Fantastic Four


----------



## Jones (Jul 29, 2005)

hmmm..... the best this month wold have to be the Family Guy Movie. that movie was so funny.


----------



## COWBOYX (Aug 10, 2005)

The best movie I've seen for the month of August would have to be A movie called Women In Cages. You can kinda guese what it's about if you use A little imagination.


----------



## Chopstickx (Aug 10, 2005)

uhh...i'd say Batman Begins. looking forward to the next movie.


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 10, 2005)

I also liked Matrix Reloaded quite a lot.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 10, 2005)

For the mid-July through mid-August time period, The Wedding Crashers for real life actors. Family Guy Movie and Howl's Moving Castle for animation.


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 11, 2005)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Aug 11, 2005)

azn_sephiroth said:
			
		

> Wedding Crashers


Everyone has been telling me that this movie rocks... ugh... didn't get to see it yet.

The best movie i've seen this month was unbreakable.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 11, 2005)

The best movie I've seen this month is Dukes of Hazzard.. considering that's the only movie I've seen this month so far....


----------



## RabienRose (Aug 11, 2005)

Cursed was the best movie i`ve seen this month, wonder if there`s anything else to watch on cable.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Aug 11, 2005)

Family guy:Stewie Untold or something   It was good.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 11, 2005)

The best movie I have seen this month has to be Wedding Crashers. Two thumbs up. Hilarious movie.


----------



## iaido (Aug 11, 2005)

I've seen one movie this month...  Has to be Wedding Crashers.


----------



## Headhyuuga (Aug 11, 2005)

The family guy movie and Azumi 2


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 11, 2005)

Guess Who for sure. im still laughing about it


----------



## Vodrake (Aug 11, 2005)

I've only seen one movie this month and that was Wedding Crashers. So guess that wins. (Probably would still have won even if I had seen any other movies.)


----------



## hobofromdowntown (Aug 11, 2005)

hm.. im not sure if i watched it this month but it was recently...

fantastic four *mostly because of JESSICA ALBA*
super troopers - DAMN FUNNy. wow haven't laughed so hard watching a movie in a while.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't decide between _Kung Fu Hustle_ or _Sin City_. Both were quite good and I'm happy I watched them.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 12, 2005)

Initial D!!!!!


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 12, 2005)

Too many to write them all so ill just say Alot


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 13, 2005)

hollowman and underworld and spiderman 2.........


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 13, 2005)

Wedding Crashers (:rofl)


----------



## COWBOYX (Aug 25, 2005)

I realy realy realy liked Batman Begins too.


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2005)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## RabienRose (Sep 1, 2005)

Unleashed !


----------



## Iruka (Sep 1, 2005)

The Promised Place of Our Early Day

^_^


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 2, 2005)

sin city.....the _only_ movie i saw this month . i'm hoping to see transporter 2 though (which will become the best movie i'll see this month ).


----------



## brownsm (Sep 2, 2005)

taxi driver,bobby di niro!


----------



## Ninpou (Sep 2, 2005)

Infection! (freaky jap horror movie and quite confusing)


----------



## Tenderfoot (Sep 2, 2005)

Friday After Next :rofl


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 2, 2005)

I recently saw The Skeleton Key. I was dragged there against my will, and I thought it was going to be a dumb movie, but it turned out to be really good. It is definetly the best  movie I saw this month


----------



## Kami-Sama (Sep 4, 2005)

i have to say 40 yr old virgin ... freaking hilarious LOL


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 4, 2005)

Wedding crashers and Sin city were the two best movies I've seen this year.I can't choose between the two!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 4, 2005)

Probably that Tom Cruise and Jamie Fox movie, Collateral, I have seen it a lot but it was still the best I have seen this month.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Sep 4, 2005)

Deuce Bigolo! 

Funnies. Movie. Ever.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

ocean's twelve. . .


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 9, 2005)

just saw Transporter 2 today....so gonna have to say Transporter 2 as of right now...


----------



## AssFace (Sep 10, 2005)

The skeleton key most def.  so shocking at the end.  I predicted most of the story though.  None the less it was great.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 13, 2005)

Sin City completly abso-fuckin-lutly pwns everything for this moment. 

I LOVE IT! FUCK YES!


----------



## Archssor (Sep 13, 2005)

The NARUTO MOVIE! Yay!1!!


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2005)

Uhh Bill And Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 13, 2005)

Erm... War of the Worlds?


----------



## Tenka Hadou (Sep 13, 2005)

*Movies*

the last movie i seen was the Transpotor 2 that movie is kick ass the action secuences and the driving thats was awsome oh ya and i just watched the new one called Ong-Bak its a good movie to the guy that plays in it is a mix of Jet Li,Jackie Chan,and and someone else and he uses no wires at all its great


----------



## StarCraft (Sep 13, 2005)

in the month of sept... i'll give it to 40 year old virgin... 

......and the exorsism of emily rose...creepy ass fucking movie... i dun like being in the house alone anymore... or waking up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Sep 13, 2005)

FF7: AC hands down the best thing i watched this month 

after that: trainspotting, sideways and steamboy. hhehe


----------



## cinosweiv (Sep 14, 2005)

FF7: Advent Children


----------



## Duality (Sep 14, 2005)

I watched a good amount of movies this month already but Final fantasy VII Advent Children beats anything by far.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 14, 2005)

FFVII AC followed by Baller Blockin', Exorcism of Emily Rose, Hustle & Flow, and Transporter 2.
Actually those may be the only movies Ive seen for the first time this month.


----------



## Tousenz (Sep 14, 2005)

FFAC PWNS YOU NUBS


No it really does. So bend over and take it.


----------



## gpeng2005 (Sep 14, 2005)

FF7AC followed closely by war of the worlds


----------



## Makubex_GB (Sep 14, 2005)

I liked 40 Year Old Virgin more than FFAC, Sin City, War of the Worlds and Transporter 2 (this one just sucked). So I'm gonna say 40 Yro Virgin.


----------



## kel-kel (Sep 15, 2005)

Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children.  It kicks butt in so many ways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2005)

I second Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children.

It's the best so far of the month, the year, and I seriously doubt anything else this year will stack up.

Even for someone who hasn't played the game will render some entertainment out of it, at least mindless action fans.


----------



## Rurouni (Sep 15, 2005)

The Constant Gardener.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 15, 2005)

FF7: Advent Children and Nightwatch with Ewan McGregor


----------



## SkriK (Sep 15, 2005)

Final Fantasy VII - Advent Children
I have never seen any better movie! There just doesn't exist any. Maybe "The Rock" is better but... just kidding!


----------



## Zeff (Sep 17, 2005)

Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children I think was the best movie what I saw


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 17, 2005)

hmm i guess i'd have too agree to that final fantasy was the best for this month
havent seen any really good movies lately though :S


----------



## theoneandonly (Sep 17, 2005)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children (watched it 10 times already )


----------



## Atreyu (Sep 17, 2005)

FF7 ..... best of this month ofc!

it beated:
the island
A Beautifull Mind
Beauty Shop
The Longest Yard
Kung FU Hustel
Unleashed (Danny The Dog)


----------



## Raineth (Sep 17, 2005)

Advent Children. Not only cause it kicked ass, but because it was the _only_ movie I saw this month! XD


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Sep 17, 2005)

Footpath... that movie was simply awesome.


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 20, 2005)

definitly the best movie i saw this month has to be.... Final Fantasy Advent Children... that movie kicked ass.....simply amazing....


----------



## Fireglo (Sep 20, 2005)

Advent Children was not a movie. It was more or less an incomplete idea that half-heartedly cashed in on a title that I held dear. Not only do they choose a single scene to re-introduce every "other" character, but they never quite explain the extent of their relationships after the events at the end of the original FF7. I was really disappointed by Advent Children.

The best film that I've seen this month was easily "Lord of War"


----------



## genjo sanzo (Sep 20, 2005)

as much as I wanna seperate from the rest......Advent Children. 

Like I could say anything else, considering I didn't go to the movies this month.


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Sep 20, 2005)

err the only movie i can even remember watching this month was that Pancho Villa movie, wasnt that bad.  VIVA LA MEXICO!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 3, 2005)

Crash was good...Batman Begins also...and other movies...but I will have to say Crash becouse that movie fuckin got me emotional :S


----------



## 'RoP' (Nov 3, 2005)

for the movies that I saw this month I would say Kunf Fu Hustle was the best, really like movies like that. Beauty shop was kinda easy but...kunf fu hustle, hooot


----------



## Atreyu (Nov 4, 2005)

well november started and i only seen Kingdom Of Heaven sofar!
so i guess this is best untill now
ps. will be updated!!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 4, 2005)

out of all the movies, i'm going to have to say, batman begins was the best this month. i saw final fantasy long before this month started so it wasn't a tough choice. batman begins was awesome, so was final fantasy.


----------



## Miss Asphyxia (Nov 4, 2005)

Night Watch and Howl's Moving Castle <3


----------



## COWBOYX (Nov 4, 2005)

Alian VS Pretitor. Damn good movie!


----------



## Jenova (Nov 5, 2005)

This month....Jarhead.


----------



## Nost (Nov 5, 2005)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang 
(yeah i know it came out awhile ago in US but they get delayed here sometimes)
that was (surprisingly) one of the best movies ive seen all year.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 5, 2005)

Hitch.  I saw it with my GF, and we actually loved it.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 6, 2005)

i was just watching the matrix reloaded today at my friends house. i love that movie for some reason. i love the whole thing where neo fights all those henchmen, and then the whole skirmish between morpheus and the twins. after that the chase scene? wow, that was a very long action sequence, but probably the best for it's length.


----------



## Top Secret (Nov 8, 2005)

The best movie I've seen for November is, SAW. It was pritty good. can't wait to see SAW 2 !


----------



## Spidey (Nov 8, 2005)

I just saw Jarhead a couple a days ago. Really good I thought. Kinda makes me want to join the marines, but probably not


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 8, 2005)

Saw II, =D


----------



## yummysasuke (Nov 11, 2005)

well, it was this korean one called "My Band 5 Boyfriend" and like all korean movies, it was a romance/comedy! it was really funny, not to mention that the guy in it was really hot!!


----------



## COWBOYX (Nov 25, 2005)

Get Rich Or Die Tryin was ok.


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 25, 2005)

SAW II...

random words to make it post!! $%^#


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 25, 2005)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. Not bad, 9/10.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 27, 2005)

For me, it was Sin City. I have been watching that every week, but I finaly stoped...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Nov 27, 2005)

chicken little


----------



## Gene (Nov 27, 2005)

The Mummy - awesome movie


----------



## earthshine (Nov 27, 2005)

sin city and sw ep 3, both are awsome


----------



## SasuRyu (Nov 27, 2005)

Family guy the Movie, hillarious and entertaining


----------



## Taxman (Nov 27, 2005)

let see...this month I've seen Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire and Walk the lIne...and both were awesome...


----------



## Twizted (Nov 28, 2005)

Out of movies that I've seen before: Thin Red Line

Out of new movies: Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## COWBOYX (Jan 21, 2006)

For the month of January, So far it's Matrix Reloaded. It was pretty good but no match for Revolution.


----------



## JAPPO (Jan 22, 2006)

Last Holiday... surprisengly it was funny and entertaining. 

Why?
1 - Didn't go off topic 
*Meaning the beggining had a meaning, it had references to each things like how she likes cooking, etc...*
2 - Good actors
*Everyone did a good job, with the exception of maybe the boyfriend*
3 - Bad Guy isnt a typical one
*Normal everyday person who gets a 2nd chance at the end*
4 - Good for both genders, and all ages
*Unless your under 2 or over 90 you probably will like this movie*


----------



## Taxman (Jan 22, 2006)

well...this month I've only seen the fullmetal alchemist movie...and I don't see that many things topping that in my opinion considering how much of a tard I am.


----------



## pislayer (Jan 29, 2006)

COWBOYX said:
			
		

> Out of the three movies I've seen this month. I would have to say Resident Evil Appocolips or (RE2) was deffinently the best one yet. It was full of action packed seens and the story line was Pritty good too. The best part of the movie was the battle seen between the girl and nimesis. What was the best movie you've seen this month?


I really agree with Resident Evil Apocalypse, yeah it was really better than the first one. I also watched Tomb Raider 1&2(Cradle of Life) and I would say that the TR one is better than TR 2(Cadle of Life).


----------



## FEFFRock (Jan 31, 2006)

I've only seen one this month and it was Glory Road


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 31, 2006)

the truman show


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 31, 2006)

In theaters: Rang de Basanti (Paint it Yellow)

New movies(for me, that is): The Celebration

Seen before: The Usual Suspects


----------



## Pinkaugust (Feb 1, 2006)

Shurayumihime (Lady Snowblood) It's the only movie I've seen this month... 

(for less missunderstandings, I'll write the date: 1 feb 2006)


----------



## Jaejoong (Feb 1, 2006)

March of the Penguins. o3o


----------



## Ruri (Feb 1, 2006)

_Whisper of the Heart_, without a doubt. <3


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (Feb 2, 2006)

Underworld: Evolution!!!!! IT WAS THE SHIZNIT.


----------



## elielhib2 (Feb 2, 2006)

For January UNDERWORLD EVOLUTION, hard to beat that one, better than I expected it to be.
 For February I just saw Shaolin Soccer, it's really hard not to laugh for ever watching that movie.


----------



## Swimfan908 (Feb 2, 2006)

TO HELL!!!!!

WITH JEAN CLEAD VANDAMMME GOD THAT GUY  CANT FUCKING ACT!1!! YES HIT YES


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 2, 2006)

some doom rip of dont know the name


----------



## COWBOYX (Feb 13, 2006)

For february it's Van Helsing. I also saw "BLOOD THE LAST VAMPIRE" but it was nothing compared to Van Helsing.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

This month...hmm 'fun with dick and jane'


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Feb 15, 2006)

pulp fiction & unbreakable


----------



## kire (Mar 1, 2006)

mr and ms smith...A lot of people didnt like it but i did!


----------



## Ashura (Mar 1, 2006)

Some movie called The Man.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 1, 2006)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> Shurayumihime (Lady Snowblood) It's the only movie I've seen this month...
> 
> (for less missunderstandings, I'll write the date: 1 feb 2006)


such an awsome movie


----------



## botoman (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't gone to the movies in a while, but this month (Feb) the best movie I've seen at home is First Descent. It's that documentary-ish movie about the history of snowboarding and big mountain riding in Alaska with boarders like Shaun White. Snowboarding is just so sexy.


----------



## Rendan (Mar 2, 2006)

Requiem For a Dream
*if you have not seen it, what are you waiting for?*


----------



## Raptor (Mar 2, 2006)

Ah! My Goddess.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 3, 2006)

Ruri said:
			
		

> _Whisper of the Heart_, without a doubt. <3



i second that motion.. such a great movie Smile-big

but for feb i have to say "the constant gardener"


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 3, 2006)

Hasuo Chaos said:
			
		

> Some movie called The Man.



Lol, was it about white people?


The only movie I've seen this month so far has been Pie. I haven't even watched Naruto really cause the fillers suck so bad I wait like a month and watch all the episodes in a whole. Well, that and FF11 :3. If you haven't see Pie, you should.


----------



## Angelus (Mar 3, 2006)

Serenity

I love this movie and I think I'll give the tv show a try too.


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 5, 2006)

The movie that I saw and really liked was........um..... Oh CRAP......Now I remember *When A Stranger Calls*!!! It was pretty good!!! ^^


----------



## COWBOYX (Nov 6, 2006)

this month id say it was hell boy sword of storms


----------



## Nakor (Nov 8, 2006)

the prestige


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 8, 2006)

Went to the cinema to watch Borat!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2006)

In november the best film I saw is *The departed* from Scorsese.

In october *El laberinto del fauno* (Pan's Labirynth for ya, americans) from Guillermo del Toro


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2006)

The departed with leonardo


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 8, 2006)

Saw III was good.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 8, 2006)

Just got done watchin The Shawshank Redemption. Man was I missin out, what an awesome movie .


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2006)

the Shawshank Redemtion is beyond awesome. I also like the Green Mile and Forrest Gump.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 8, 2006)

November 2006: The Pianist


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 9, 2006)

Death Note: The Last Name

A must watch for people unsatisfied with the manga ending.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Saw 2 and lethal Weapon 4.


----------



## olaf (Nov 9, 2006)

Hard Candy
really intense


----------



## Sasuke X (Nov 16, 2006)

1)Dog Day Afternoon - 9/10
2)...And Justice For All - 8/10
3)Insomnia - 8/10
4)The Recruit - 6/10

Yup, I've been watching lots of Al Pacino films. 
 (Attica, Attica!) is a must watch for any Al Pacino fans out there. I couldn't believe how good it was; I'd never heard of it before randomly downloading it!


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 16, 2006)

Children of Men (Clive Owen) & Slither (Nathan Fillion) both pretty good in their own weird ways.


----------



## blueradio (Nov 16, 2006)

Stranger Than Fiction was excellent.
Man Of The Year was good too.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2006)

V for Vendetta


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 8, 2006)

^ Gonna download that now.

Wow Blood Diamond was a very good and powerful movie. Almost moved me to tears from the beginning to the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2006)

I loved V for Vendetta, but for this month, it's gotta be The Prestige. Actually, that's the movie of the year unless something really blows my mind.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Dec 9, 2006)

Pink Floyd - The Wall.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I loved V for Vendetta, but for this month, it's gotta be The Prestige. Actually, that's the movie of the year unless something really blows my mind.



 Crank is the best movie this year XD

I haven't seen too many movies this month since it just started, but I have to say watching 40 Year Old Virgin again was fucking awsome XD


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

Casino Royale was fun. 
I'm going to go see The Fountain this week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't even seen Crank. I wanted to, but I seemed to have forgotten about it, up until now. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 9, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't even seen Crank. I wanted to, but I seemed to have forgotten about it, up until now. Thanks for the reminder.



Np, the movie is just pure Awsomeness. It reminded me of GTA alot XD


----------



## EMPRA (Dec 9, 2006)

Deja Vu and Casino Royale...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 9, 2006)

Goku said:


> Crank is the best movie this year XD
> 
> I haven't seen too many movies this month since it just started, but I have to say watching 40 Year Old Virgin again was fucking awsome XD



OMG I still gotta watch Crank.


----------



## Red (Dec 9, 2006)

Sin city
borat
departed

all of them are kickass must see


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

The Departed


----------



## Gualtieri (Dec 10, 2006)

_November_ :: Probably Borat (Made me laugh so hard I cried) although I did like Casino royale.

_December_ :: El laberinto del fauno *<3* Twas beautiful.

Out of the cinema I've seen way too many good films to list.


----------



## sel (Dec 11, 2006)

Run Lola Run was such an immense film

so good i'll make a thread in a bit if im bothered enough


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Dec 12, 2006)

Crank was one of the most randomest movies I haver ever seen, but it was AWESOME!

But the best movie I've seen this year is PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN 2!!!! I saw it 6 times in the movie theater..yea can you say obsessed


----------



## Heroic (Dec 12, 2006)

Enter the Dragon, starring Bruce Lee


----------



## Nico (Dec 12, 2006)

Casino Royale was fun and entertaining. <3

*is in love with the new Bond*


----------



## KrazyNaruto (Dec 12, 2006)

The Prestige was a very good movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 12, 2006)

in december the best movie I have seen is *Hadashi no Gen*, a 1983 anime film about Hiroshima nuclear bomb and how the kid protagonist survive those times.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Hana (Dec 12, 2006)

November: Borat without a doubt.
December: So far nothing good.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 17, 2006)

The Pursuit of Happ*y*ness 

First movie to make me cry.


----------



## blueradio (Dec 18, 2006)

It's a tie for me

Everything is Illuminated
and
The Squid and The Whale
Both were excellent.
I recommend!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 18, 2006)

I watched the squid and the whale religiously for a week, then I had to return it.


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 18, 2006)

The Lake House with Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves.  Im biased, my favorite action movie is Speed.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 18, 2006)

Blood Diamond most likely.


----------



## Mojim (Dec 18, 2006)

This month (December),the best for me would be Happy Feet and Departed ^^

I haven't seen Casino Royale yet though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2006)

Answering for a single month is tough.  I have only seen 3 movies so far this month.  "How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days."  "Blood Diamond." And the Borat movie.  Out of those 3, I probably enjoyed "Blood Diamond" the month.

My pick for November would have been "The Departed." (Just like you aziM )


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 19, 2006)

Massacre In The Dinosuar Valley!
The Last Cannibals!


----------



## olaf (Dec 19, 2006)

this months best is still . I loved how it looked and I was really impressed by the message.


----------



## Dave (Dec 19, 2006)

casino royal


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2006)

This month would be Casino Royale (good james bond movie)

The Year............it would prolly be Pirates, Clerks II, Borat, The Departed, Casino Royale, Saw III and im prolly goin to see Rocky Balboa tomm.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 19, 2006)

yep, Casino Royale!!


----------



## Let it Bleed (Dec 19, 2006)

this month  definitely Borat  that was so good
Borat hotel brawl best fight in 2006


----------



## UltraJounin (Dec 20, 2006)

Pursuit of HappYness!


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Dec 20, 2006)

Either Office Space or Dead Poets Society


----------



## COWBOYX (Dec 29, 2007)

road trip.....lmao!!


----------



## Nakor (Dec 29, 2007)

wow. this was brought back from the dead.

the squid and the whale


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw 'I Am Legend' and 'National Treasure 2' in the theaters this month.  And I liked National Treasure 2 "a little" more than I Am Legend.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2007)

A movie called SPL, fucking amazing movie.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 30, 2007)

It's either The Prestige or At World's End.

I'm not entirely sure if I watched The Prestige this Month or not, but I did watch a few of the scenes. 

Either way, both of these share the top spot on my list.


----------



## Cair (Dec 30, 2007)

'I am Legend'


----------



## The Question (Dec 30, 2007)

The best ones I've seen so far this month are I am Legend and Hot Fuzz.


----------



## Denji (Dec 30, 2007)

V for Vendetta

Watched it tonight and fell in love all over again.


----------



## Hikarabita (Dec 30, 2007)

cube. it's a pretty funny movie ;>


----------



## reject28 (Dec 30, 2007)

love actually


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 30, 2007)

Harry Potter: numero cinco
Pirates of the Caribbean: numero tres


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 30, 2007)

superbad muthatrucka


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 30, 2007)

National Tresure 2: Book Of Secrets


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 30, 2007)

The best movie I saw this month....

*Battle Royale:* Well more like I finally managed to watch it, not sure if it's the best but I like it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2007)

Love Actually, Sweeney Todd, and New Country For Old Men.  I couldn't possibly rank them, they are far too different.  All of them are amazing films.  I doubt anyone knows that much about Love Actually. So here is my favorite scene from this movie.  This dude is fucking smooth...[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Is9xHR11E3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Dec 30, 2007)

I only saw like three: Enchanted, Charlie Wilson's War, and National Treasure.

1. Enchanted

2. National Treasure 2

3. Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

has o be i am legend


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2007)

I AM LEGEND.


----------



## Ahn Yeonji (Dec 30, 2007)

I though August Rush was just fabulous. The director did a great job with the music and the way it flowed into the story, and despite a very predictable, half-finished ending, I left the theater feeling pretty happy about the entire movie (nevertheless).


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 31, 2007)

NO Country For Old Men


----------



## Quagles (Dec 31, 2007)

Haven't seen many movies this month but The Last King of Scotland was pretty good of those I watched.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2007)

Amelie.

Great story.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2007)

Blade Runner

No Country For Old Men


----------



## lavi69 (Dec 31, 2007)

apocalypse now, its amazing!!!!!! knocked up is pretty good too


----------



## plox (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweeney Todd

the only movie other then American Gangster and Marvel Movies ive seen this month


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 31, 2007)

I am legend


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 1, 2008)

naruto movie 1,2,3,4


----------



## CloudStrife6 (Jan 1, 2008)

the FMA movie


----------



## Nakor (Jan 1, 2008)

Juno

great movie


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Clerks 2

God damned hillarious


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_I am Legend/Superbad. December but meh._


----------



## Spidey (Jan 1, 2008)

Juno, no doubt. It was so simple, but just the way it was done was incredible heartful. the best movies are like this imo.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 1, 2008)

_Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark

_Only movie i've seen this month


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 2, 2008)

The Departed


----------



## infinite (Jan 2, 2008)

Pirates of the caribean at world's end.


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

Aliens vs. Predator Requiem...just because it's the ONLY movie I saw this month


----------



## Twili (Jan 2, 2008)

PS I love you is the only film I have saw this month.


----------



## Rin. (Jan 3, 2008)

Garden State. Simply amazing.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 3, 2008)

Butterfly Effect


----------



## Hio (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be I am Legend


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

Fred Clause cause it was at the dollar theater and I had about 3 hours to kill.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 4, 2008)

So far this month I've been watching my DVD movies.  Fearless, Shaolin Soccer, and Kung-Fu Hustle.  Fearless is the winner, but Kung-Fu Hustle & Shaolin Soccer are both very fun movies to watch.


----------



## Taciturnity (Jan 4, 2008)

You, Me and Everyone We Know
Shortbus


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2008)

I am Legend.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I am Legend.



Same here


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

balls of fury,300


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 4, 2008)

I have yet to see I Am Legend looking forward to it though, but this month im going to have to say American Gangster


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh wow...it's January now...isn't it?  In that case...The Departed is the best movie I have seen this month.  (Own it on DVD.)

Worst movie honors goes to Resident Evil: Extinction.


----------



## Lezick (Jan 4, 2008)

Only movie I watched this month is Good Luck chuck, so that.


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2008)

National Treasure 2....its the only movie i've seen this month so far


----------



## westway50 (Jan 5, 2008)

walk hard was awesome because it was so funny!!


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 5, 2008)

The best movies I've seen so far this month are Forest Gump and Igby Goes Down


----------



## SilverSerpent (Jan 5, 2008)

I havent seen so many this month, but so far "The Prestige" has been the best.


----------



## Altron (Jan 5, 2008)

Forest Gump


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 7, 2008)

Dragon Tiger Gate, I was greatly entertained.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Oldboy my cousin let bought me borrow the bluray and I was just blown away by how great it was


----------



## Jayka (Jan 7, 2008)

Shrek the Third, with Love Actually being close second.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 7, 2008)

The Orphanage.


----------



## Ico (Jan 7, 2008)

I am Legend.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 7, 2008)

Pan's labyrinth, its now one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Cindy (Jan 8, 2008)

National Treasure 2. Riley <3


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 8, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Pan's labyrinth, its now one of my favorite movies.



love that movie.

I had DVDs for christmas - I saw "Bobby", "Children of Men", "Last King of Scotland"

"Bobby" - Do not necessarily agree with its politics, but I am surprised at Emilio Estevez's job here as a director and writer.  I did not know he had it in him, I thought he just rode the coatails of daddy and was at best an actor for commericial hollywood.  I was wrong, can't wait to see his next projects.

"Last King of Scotland" - It was okay.  I think it stood more on its performances rather than its story.  

"Children of Men" - I saw it before, but second time around was better.  One of my favorites now.


----------



## Raize (Jan 8, 2008)

Saw Pan's Labyrinth yesterday.

Absolutely amazing film.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved how it was kept slightly ambiguous about whether the fairy world existed or not. I like to think it did, especially after the scenes with the mandrake and the chalk, but you could still make a case that it didn't. Looking forward to watching it again with a different view in mind




Started watching Chronos by the same director too today, but fell asleep


----------



## Hope (Jan 8, 2008)

Gladiator.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hard-Boiled* - Classic John Woo film


----------



## Goom (Jan 10, 2008)

kite runner


----------



## listerine (Jan 10, 2008)

braveheart... to bad it wasn't like 100 months ago for the first time watching it


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 14, 2008)

Two weeks ago I tried to watch Sweeney todd, but they were sold out so I settled with watching I am Legend, which was enjoyable mainly because of Will Smith's talent.

Last week I tried to see Sweeney Todd again but it was sold out, so I ended up watching National Treasure which was dissapointing considering the hype it had.

The best movie I've seen in a while I just saw yesterday, Sweeney Todd: the Demon Barber of Fleet Street.  Absolutely loved it.  Captivating story, great musical, and stunning visuals.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 16, 2008)

no country for old men


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweeney Todd 

It was amazing


----------



## Slayz (Jan 16, 2008)

The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Cair (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweeney Todd. 


Damn good movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2008)

Since the only movie I've seen in January that I haven't seen before is "Juno." I have to begrudgingly say "Juno."


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 16, 2008)

_Ratatouille was alot of fun, lol.

Death Sentence or "War"._


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 16, 2008)

Die Hard. Great film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 16, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> *Death Sentence* or "War".[/I]


I'm assuming you're talking about the recent Kevin Bacon film, if so...

Both those movies sucked balls.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 18, 2008)

"The Assesination of Jesse James by The Coward Robert Redford"....A pretty long title but it's a great movie...


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 18, 2008)

Sin City .. finally got to see it .. and its a pretty awesome movie


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 19, 2008)

The last movie i saw was the water horse, and i thought is was kinda good, till Crusoe went insane and attacked Angus


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 19, 2008)

Cloverfield by far.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2008)

_Hot Fuzz_, followed by _Kung Fu Hustle_.  Both are great movies.


----------



## stardust (Jan 19, 2008)

_'I am Legend'. I thought it would be another standard zombie movie, but it was actually pretty good._


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweeney Todd/No country for old men/Charlie Wilson's War/Taxi Driver

where the highlights of December IMO.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 19, 2008)

I liked Juno very much


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2008)

CLoverfield


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 21, 2008)

"The Last Samurai", another great movie that I saw this month ^^


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 22, 2008)

only movie i seen this month is juno.


----------



## ~Hyuuga_Lily~ (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't watch any movies recently but i saw I Am Legend the other day and it was awesome.Will Smith is a great actor!


----------



## ThexStormxLena (Jan 24, 2008)

I've seen quite a few movies this month, but not Cloverfield.


I'd have to say Juno with First Sunday being close behind.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 24, 2008)

Shoot em' Up


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 24, 2008)

This month has been very slow for me and movies.

The best movie this month for me is Legend.


----------



## mars75 (Jan 24, 2008)

isn't it quite obvious, it's written all over me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 25, 2008)

el orfanato, halloween remake


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably either Hide-and-Seek or Pans Labryinth. I loved them both so I honestly cant choose which one I like better.


----------



## brokenpoem (Jan 25, 2008)

The Bourne Ultimatum - Man the Bourne series is friggin dope


----------



## Mojo (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Dollhouse


----------



## doom dragon 103 (Feb 13, 2008)

Rambo hands down


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't watched many movies lately but I liked the Bucket List even though I would have rather wanted to see Juno.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Feb 14, 2008)

Saw 'Welcome Home Roscoe Jenkins' last weekend.  Really enjoyed it and had so many great laughs.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 14, 2008)

this month? hmmm...

I am legened, i thought it wasn't to bad bit of a copy of resident evil though :/


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Feb 14, 2008)

I've had _The Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou_ on DVD for months and months but I've not had chance to watch it... but I finally watched it last night! 
All I can say is Bill Murray is god, and the genious who cast Willem Dafoe as a queer German needs a fooking _knighthood_   

*Best movie EVAR*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2008)

rewatched A History of Violence 2 days ago, amazing movie.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 15, 2008)

The best movies in 2008 are Juno and Atonement, those movies are full of meanings, and pretty inspiring to me. I didn't regret to waste my money for these movies!


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 15, 2008)

Its been too long since I've gone to the movies.

I did see Jumper. It was good :]


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

I've seen 3 unbelievably good movies this month...

Ratatooie- Pixar is unbelievable at making good movies. They literally never make a bad movie.
Gone Baby Gone- Damn good movie.
American Gangster- Denzel Washington = Win.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 15, 2008)

jumper wins by default


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

Jumper sucked.


----------



## -18 (Feb 15, 2008)

In this month? Hmmm, I haven't watch any movies yet


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2008)

Eastern Promises


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 15, 2008)

200 pounds of beauty that I saw last night on the computer with my friend. Rataouille is also a good movie.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Jumper sucked.



I said by default 

And jumper didnt suck


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> I said by default
> 
> And jumper didnt suck



I'll admit it was the best movie to come out so far in 2008, which really REALLY doesn't say much.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

Juno by far


----------



## Felt (Mar 16, 2008)

Juno is the only film I've seen  So Juno


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

Blood Diamond.


----------



## Jayka (Mar 16, 2008)

I've seen the King Kong 2005 last week and it was awesome!


----------



## testxxxx (Mar 16, 2008)

No country for old men.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

Probably disturbia


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 16, 2008)

Warloards.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 16, 2008)

Disturbia was fukcing win


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Mar 16, 2008)

trainspotting this month. usual suspects last month.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 16, 2008)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 17, 2008)

It would be beowolf.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 17, 2008)

Hitman wasn't bad. I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Naya (Mar 17, 2008)

*Forrest Gump* <3

I've finally watched it.

It's awesome x 200


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it would be *2001 - A Space Oddysey*!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 18, 2008)

Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> It would be beowolf.


I dislike that movie

New fav. is Juno followed by Crash


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2008)

Just saw _"Deja Vu"_ with Denzel Washington...by far the best I've seen this month..awesome.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

*Hmmmm...well considering the only movie I have seen was "The Spiderwick Cronciles" I guess I will have to say that. I am not a big movie watcher :/*


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 22, 2008)

*Survivor Style 5+* - Most random comedy movie I've ever seen


----------



## jinjue (Mar 22, 2008)

The best movie I watched this month would probably be _Doctor Zhivago_, directed by David Lean. No matter how many times I watch it, it's always amazing and epic in a way that films rarely, if ever, are these days. Oh, how I wish I could have the good fortune to see it on the big screen someday, as it was meant to be seen.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 22, 2008)

this past month i saw _Versus_, which is a Japanese action-horror hybrid. (which i recommend to everyone), _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_, which was amazing, and just today I saw _Drillbit Taylor_ which made me laugh. Lots.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 24, 2008)

I finally got around to watching _Casino_..wow..epic movie.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 25, 2008)

I just saw _Life is beautiful_ the other day. I saw that movie a few years ago and I still love it. It's funny, dramatic, and a bit sad. I also like the acting and the script. The music, the actors, the story - it's all perfect . . .


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 25, 2008)

Death Wish


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 25, 2008)

I just saw Airplane. That was a pretty funny movie.  I also saw V for Vendetta, but since I've seen it about 100 times, I thought Airplane was better.


----------



## illyana (Mar 25, 2008)

_Meet the Spartans_- well to be honest it's the only film I've seen this month.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 25, 2008)

I didnt like any of the movies that came out this year. I saw Beowolf on DVD for the first time a week ago so i'll go with that.


----------



## plox (Mar 27, 2008)

drillbit taylor

that movie is fuckin jokes

you have to watch it


----------



## caboose5083 (Mar 27, 2008)

i donno i would probably have to say Iam legend


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw *Stardust* recently. It's pretty fucking good!


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 2, 2008)

Finally took the courage to watch that 3 hour epic monster, 7 Samurai.

Its definitely in my top 5 list.


----------



## Akatsuki09 (Apr 4, 2008)

Two days ago I just saw Sweeney Todd The Demon Barber of Fleet Street god great movie I loved it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 4, 2008)

Land Of The Dead

it's actually not that great, but it's the only movie I've watched this month


----------



## Jayka (Apr 4, 2008)

Alles is Liefde (=>Everything is Love, kinda like Love Actually, but Dutch )


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 4, 2008)

I havn't been to the movies this month, but I rented a ton of movies, and by far I loved the most was," I Am Legend"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2008)

southland tales/ no country tie


----------



## -18 (Apr 4, 2008)

21, it's fucking awesome


----------



## Munken (Apr 4, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption

best movie evar.


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2008)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## plox (Apr 4, 2008)

a vos marques party!

a great and funny french movie 

dont worry theres subtitiles 
i was amazed they rated it G which it shouldnt have got


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 5, 2008)

The Place Promised in Our Early Days, 
such a great anime film.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 8, 2008)

No country for old men...definitely, one of the best I've seen


----------



## shadow__nin (Apr 8, 2008)

Karate Kid Part 1.......... j/k Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 8, 2008)

The Mist.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Vantage Point


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 8, 2008)

3:10 to yuma

And I'm watching "The Great Gatsby" in English...holy shit, that movie is awful.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw _Juno_ at the dollar theater and _Drillbit Taylor_ at another theater last weekend.  I enjoyed both.


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 9, 2008)

The Descent.

Scary movie with a hawt Asian as the lead.


----------



## Botzu (Apr 10, 2008)

hot fuzz


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just saw Semi-Pro today, it was one of the most fucked up and hilarious movies I have ever seen.  Just one fucked up and wacky event after another.  Though the best movies that I'll probably see this month will be either The Forbidden Kingdom, which comes out next Friday, or Harold & Kumar 2, which comes out in two weeks.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 13, 2008)

Just watched Return of the Jedi last night. Why? I was bored and wanted to hear "It's a trap" in it's natural habitat.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 13, 2008)

I thought the movie _21_ was rather good. The story was captivating and the concept made you actually want to do the things these people do for money.


----------



## Trunkten (Apr 13, 2008)

The best film I've seen for the first time this month has to be The Orphanage, excellent horror film, why can't America doeffective horror like this?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 13, 2008)

Mafioso11 said:


> Just watched Return of the Jedi last night. Why? I was bored and wanted to hear "It's a trap" in it's natural habitat.



Haha, weird, i recently watched episodes 4, 5, and 6 just to refresh my memory on them, since it's been atleast 10 years since i've seen them. I thought they were all great, much better than the prequels, but i can't decide which one i like more, 5 or 6.


----------



## testxxxx (Apr 13, 2008)

Just saw Horton Hears a Who... It's awesome!


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 13, 2008)

*"There Will Be Blood"*

I rented the DVD...goddamn it Paramount, that movie deserves more.


----------



## raxor (Apr 14, 2008)

The Big Lebowski

I love that movie.

"NOBODY fucks with jesus!"


----------



## Junas (Apr 14, 2008)

Die Hard with a Vengeance... Awesome badass act on Bruce Willis' part as John McClane. Gotta love that classic saying of his, "yippee-ki-yay, friend!" when the main baddies gets flattened, blown up, blown up again...


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2008)

Uhm.. I think the only movie I've really watched recently was Aliens.  I fell asleep like halfway through (It was two in the morning) but what I saw I liked a lot.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2008)

Roman Holiday. Audrey Hepburn is cool.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2008)

American History X - this movie is just awesome


----------



## Mashiro (Apr 21, 2008)

smz said:


> Just saw Horton Hears a Who... It's awesome!



The weird thing is, I thought that movie kicked ass.

I saw Walk Hard: the Dewey Cox Story two nights ago, and it was full of win, I just don't know why


----------



## DeLuxe (Apr 21, 2008)

Coverfield =don't watch it sucks


----------



## Smash_2451 (Apr 21, 2008)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall.

Best free movie I've seen in a while and totally makes up for the godawful Drillbit Taylor and Superbad.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 21, 2008)

I liked Juno


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 21, 2008)

*[REC]*

I already made a topic for this movie...go look at it >_>


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2008)

Se7en

Brilliantly disturbing


----------



## Morwain (Apr 21, 2008)

Feast of Love I adore that movie so very much.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweeney Todd, I Am Legend. My two favs.


----------



## Hana (Apr 21, 2008)

This month I watched Juno and Forgetting Sarah Marshall. Juno was an instant classic, I doubt there will be another good 'slice of life' like this one again this year.

Forgetting Sarah Marshall was a classic by any means, but it was still pretty funny to go see with my friends. (Although one of my friends brought her 13 yr old sister which was a huge mistake )


----------



## Trunkten (Apr 22, 2008)

Funny Games, excellent film and really makes you consider violence in films, and in our own lives. Michael Haneke is an fantastic director and I loved it, not for everyone (including the mate I saw it with) but I thought it was brilliant and I really want to see the original now, even if it shot-for-shot the same film.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

Die Hard 2 was great


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 23, 2008)

Saw both Forbidden Kingdom and Forgetting Sarah Marshall last weekend.  Both were good movies.  Harold and Kumar 2 are coming out this week and that is another movie I really want to see badly.  But for the moment, I hate to say this, but I gotta go with Semi-Pro as the best movie I've seen so far this month.  So much laughs and great moments.  Some of the wackiest shit I have ever seen in a movie.  Until Harold and Kumar 2 comes out, I gotta go with Semi-Pro as the best movie for me this month.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't seen any movies this month. I'm somewhat curious about watching Iron Man though.


----------



## SSJKrillin (Apr 24, 2008)

deer hunter. edge of my seat for most of the movie


----------



## croisee (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't decide between _Moulin Rouge_ or _Pearl Harbor_


----------



## -18 (Apr 24, 2008)

nothing yet

but 21 is the best movie from this year, in my opinion


----------



## redhorsemen (Apr 24, 2008)

Reign Over Me.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 24, 2008)

Probably vantage point. yeah there havnt been many good movies lately


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 24, 2008)

Street Kings pek


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Apr 26, 2008)

The Wave (German Movie)
Really great movie with suicide at the end^^


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2008)

Easy.

 hands down!


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 27, 2008)

Sweeney Todd!


----------



## ez (Apr 27, 2008)

Oldboy - one of the best movies i've ever watched.


----------



## damnhot (Apr 27, 2008)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Mojo (May 4, 2008)

Forbidden Kingdom 

This movie was great


----------



## xingzup19 (May 4, 2008)

Iron Man is made of awesome!


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 4, 2008)

Iron Man


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 4, 2008)

*Pride&Prejustice*
Just watched it for the fifth time XD


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 4, 2008)

Ironman........


----------



## Emery (May 4, 2008)

The fucking Iron Man.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 4, 2008)

considering May just started Iron Man


----------



## Kyubimon (May 5, 2008)

As of now.. IRON MAN!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 5, 2008)

This is my favorite Mobsters movie of all-time. It can be argue it isn't the greatest and or most classic, as it really isn't, but I love it. 

Best Movie I've seen this month is The Mask starring Jim Carey. lol


----------



## Even (May 5, 2008)

the Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 5, 2008)

I just saw 16 candles. Yes I know its ancient, but I saw it for the first time yesterday. I really liked it and had a good laugh. A really good movie to watch with your gf or when on a date


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 5, 2008)

I really liked Leatherheads.


----------



## Vault (May 5, 2008)

iron man


----------



## Zeroo (May 5, 2008)

well I think its unanimous ...Iron Man takes the 'Best Movie You've Seen This Month' award...at least for me...perfect kickoff to the summer movie season...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

ironman def.


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

Iron Man takes that cake.


----------



## Slips (May 7, 2008)

Iron man yesterday


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2008)

Iron Man

saw it twice


----------



## xingzup19 (May 7, 2008)

Die Hard was pretty cool. I know it's not new.


----------



## batanga (May 7, 2008)

National Treasure, a thoroughly enjoyable movie.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 7, 2008)

Iron Man.

That's what everyone is talking about (Besides GTAIV) these days.


----------



## Mew♥ (May 7, 2008)

Forbidden Kingdom, no contest


----------



## whamslam3 (May 8, 2008)

Equilibrium go rent it if u havnt seen it trust me.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 8, 2008)

Earlier this month I saw _A Clockwork Orange_ for the first time.
*
BEAT THAT*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

I saw Memento for the first time, loved it.


----------



## Starrk (May 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I saw Memento for the first time, loved it.



I luv your quote! Penny Arcade rules!

I saw Sweeny Todd last week on DVD, and it was great!

I saw Iron Man on Sunday, and it rocked!

-Zarakira. Three gun salute!


----------



## Sasuke X (May 8, 2008)

Cloverfield: 10/10

I didn't know what to expect coming into this one; all I knew was that it's a monster/horror movie.

At first it was rather boring, the first 20 or so minutes all being about introducing the cast and trying to fool the viewer into believing the events that followed on took place in real-life. Then, as suddenly as possible, 'it' hit and from that moment on the pace kept up until the finale.

It's said that what's scary in horror flicks isn't what you see - It's what you don't see. The director followed that line of thinking, very rarely giving you a clear shot of the alien/dinosaur thing and its babies throughout. I could feel the fear the characters were supposed to be feeling thanks to me, much like the character, having absolutely no idea what was going on.

What's truly interesting about Cloverfield is that it attempts to trick you into believing it was filmed through a handheld camera. The false unprofessional style made it even more compelling since it helped drag me into the movie more and made it believable/more scary.

The film only lasted 90 minutes, so there was no time wasted on some stupid explanation for why 'it' exists and why 'it' decided to randomly appear. There was no need for any explanation in a film like this - It would've only slowed down the pace and removed the believability factor the director went for.

All in all, I thought it was a brilliant movie that EVERYONE needs to watch.


----------



## pierrot harly (May 8, 2008)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.


----------



## Gary (May 8, 2008)

i a m about to see iron man


----------



## xingzup19 (May 9, 2008)

Die Hard With A Vengeance.

Samuel L. Jackson + Bruce Willis = Awesome!


----------



## batanga (May 9, 2008)

After seeing The American Astronaut, it is now the best movie this month.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 9, 2008)

*IRON MAN*

hands down!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 9, 2008)

Iron Man
best movie ^^


----------



## Rock Lee (May 9, 2008)

Iron f**king Man.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2008)

Iron Man takes this.  And it better...since I have seen it four times already.


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 10, 2008)

Iron Man


----------



## Stephen (May 10, 2008)

Iron Man By Far


----------



## Ryuk (May 10, 2008)

Night at the Roxbury,
and
Dude wheres my car?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2008)

Iron Man. I watched that shitty movie There Will be Blood, too.


----------



## Nunally (May 10, 2008)

Sweeney Todd. 8D
It was gory and by the end of it I really felt for mista T, although the ending was predictable and we never found out what happened to his daughter and the sailor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2008)

iron man


----------



## Son Goku (May 10, 2008)

28 days later


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 11, 2008)

Remember the Titans

I'm watching Iron Man tmrw though


----------



## Roy (May 11, 2008)

Iron Man..I actually know someone who didn't like it...at all


----------



## ez (May 11, 2008)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. Very original comedy film.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (May 11, 2008)

Iron Man bitch. Best movie I've seen all year so far.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2008)

That must be Eastern promise


----------



## COWBOYX (Nov 9, 2008)

the best this month was definitely the dark knight ..... and yes im back bringing this thread back to life again lmao hmm but it keeps dieing


----------



## Yuuka (Nov 9, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice.
Best movie ever.


----------



## Chee (Nov 9, 2008)

This month...Changeling. I really enjoyed that film. 

Runnerup would be Shawshank Redemption. We still have like 20 days to go though.


----------



## Even (Nov 10, 2008)

This month? Heat...

This year? The Dark Knight


----------



## Ayana (Nov 10, 2008)

Spirited Away


----------



## ez (Nov 10, 2008)

from what i remember, I think it's a tie between _Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_ and _The Usual Suspects_


----------



## Hana (Nov 10, 2008)

This Month - Iron Man (I've become a Tony Stark fangirl.)

This Year - The Dark Knight (I've become a Joker fangirl. Haha!)

Besides that and Kung Fu Panda (which I surprisingly enjoyed), nothing else has grasped my attention this year.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 10, 2008)

best movie ive seen all month is Dead space:downfall. ITS FUCKIN SCARY!

when it comes to all year, gotta be iron man. dark knight was epic, but imo, marvel>dc


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2008)

Why does it matter if Marvel>DC? 

It's like saying Incredible Hulk was better than TDK because its Marvel. Makes no sense.


----------



## Gameboy (Nov 11, 2008)

The best movie ive seen this month was Madagascar 2. hilarious and sad


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 11, 2008)

Animal Farm. 


Hey, it's not my fault. I only watched one movie in this month.


----------



## razieel (Nov 11, 2008)

Quantum of Solace - high paced action with Craig 

I was smiling and enjoying it all the way through. There's something about those Bond movies...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched a Jet Li comedy movie called Fong sai yuk the other day, its was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd probably have to say a film made a few years ago by the name of _Fido_. Maybe I saw it more than a month ago, but it is what has stuck with me since all that time. Just the humor of it, amazing. :3


----------



## Taleran (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## _allismine_ (Nov 12, 2008)

This month?

Easily Speed Racer.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2008)

Just watched Shoot Em Up the other night. Epic to say the least.


----------

